# SV Balls Really Do Work Well



## thirdeye (Jan 23, 2021)

I decided to test out another SV gadget.... namely SV balls.  These are 3/4" and are very thick.  They really work great, in fact you can set your hand right on top of the balls and not feel any heat at all.  My Rubbermaid container has a lid with a cutout for my circulator, but for anything else I now have another option.  These should work great for my Coleman Party Stacker Cooler.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 23, 2021)

I am beyond confused! What are they for?


----------



## agaffer (Jan 23, 2021)

I am with SmokingUPnorth, something to do with keeping something warm?  Ok, have to see what Mr. Google has to say about this.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I am beyond confused! What are they for?


Keeps stuff from floating


----------



## agaffer (Jan 23, 2021)

Google says, for use in Sous Vide. Got it


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 23, 2021)

I beleive they form an insulating blanket to keep the heat in.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 23, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I am beyond confused! What are they for?


They insulate the surface and really slow down evaporation on long SV cooks



chopsaw said:


> Keeps stuff from floating


They are not quite that heavy, a floater bag would part them..



DanMcG said:


> I beleive they form an insulating blanket to keep the heat in.



Bingo


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2021)

Evaporation is the main thing those Balls stop.
It works just like a Lid. If you have a lid on your set-up, you don't need them.
My Sous Vide Supreme has a lid, and I never have to add any water.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 23, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Evaporation is the main thing those Balls stop.
> It works just like a Lid. If you have a lid on your set-up, you don't need them.
> My Sous Vide Supreme has a lid, and I never have to add any water.
> 
> Bear


Same here with my Everlie hot tub. Water level never drops. The lid also cuts a bit back on heat loss, but the immersion heater just works less than it would otherwise. Even if it had to run full tilt boogie for a 50 hour cook iTS only a few bucks of power ...


----------



## agaffer (Jan 23, 2021)

You cook in your hot tub? Talk about a duel purpose piece of equipment.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 23, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Same here with my Everlie hot tub. Water level never drops. The lid also cuts a bit back on heat loss, but the immersion heater just works less than it would otherwise. Even if it had to run full tilt boogie for a 50 hour cook iTS only a few bucks of power ...


I never thought about cost per hour, and I do have an AC line splitter that lets me use my clamp meter to measure amps.  I'll have to dig that out on my next SV cook.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I never thought about cost per hour, and I do have an AC line splitter that lets me use my clamp meter to measure amps.  I'll have to dig that out on my next SV cook.




That would be interesting.
I have no idea how much mine runs because it makes absolutely No Sound.
It just keeps it between 0.2  below & 0.2 above the set-point.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Jan 23, 2021)

*If the 1,000 watt SV ran an hour not cycling, then 1 kwh. I pay $.12/kwh including taxes etc. My bill divided by kwh used. Pennies to run and electric smokers. *


----------

